# Has anyone ever seen one of these Starrett medallions?



## twstoerzinger (Jan 21, 2014)

I was sorting through a box of old tool bits and twist drills handed down from my wife's grandfather.
At the bottom of the box I found this medallion.


It is about 1.3" in diameter and has a "loop" on the top - it apparently once had a ribbon or similar for a hanger.
(The ruler is mine, I acquired it in the mid-1970's)


I am not sure of the metal. It is not magnetic, is somewhat soft, and is only slightly tarnished after many years.
It has been in the box since about 1952 - so it is at least 62 years old, probably older.
It appears to have been struck, like a coin. The OD is irregular. Not sure if that was intentional, or if it never got trimmed. Perhaps it is a defect.
On close inspection you can see that even the Starrett name and address appears on the caliper and the square. Even the thousandths marks are visible on the micrometer drum.


Perhaps these are common and I have simply never seen one before.
Terry S.


----------



## RandyM (Jan 21, 2014)

Very, very COOOOOOOOL! Thanks for the post.


----------



## schor (Jan 21, 2014)

Search for Starrett Tools Watch Fob.


----------



## twstoerzinger (Jan 21, 2014)

schor said:


> Search for Starrett Tools Watch Fob.



You are right Steve. 
I did a search for the Starrett watch fob and found numerous references. 
From one site, I learned why the loop on top is rectangular instead of round. It seems that only bankers and lawyers used a watch chain. Common working men (like machinists) had their pocket watch on a small leather strap. The working man's watch was often kept in the front pocket of his bibbed overalls for a little protection, while the fob was left hanging out to be used as a grip when extracting the watch. Starrett apparently gave these out as promotional / advertising items. I wasn't able to determine the age of the fob, but Starrett apparently stopped distributing these after WW2 when wrist watches became the norm.
Other photos I found all had the irregular OD - so this must have been intentional. In fact, a lot of other "brand type" watch fobs I found had a similar irregular OD. Perhaps this made the fob easier to grip?

Thanks for the response.
Terry S.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Jan 22, 2014)

That is an awesome! I wear a pocket watch quite often and would be proud to wear them with this fob.)


----------

